# BackTrack 3 en multiboot sur Macbook (OsX, XP, Linux)



## junkie01 (16 Juin 2008)

Voilà, après avoir testé pas mal de distributions de Linux, ma préférence va pour l'excellent BackTrack 3. Seulement, pour l'instant, je l'utilise en le lançant depuis le CD Live, ce qui présente deux gros inconvénients: une lenteur considérable, et surtout l'impossibilité de sauver les préférences.

Du coup, j'aimerai installer BackTrack sur mon Macbook afin de palier à ces désavantages. J'ai lu quelques articles sur le sujet, mais qui ne m'ont pas réellement aidé...

Ma question est donc la suivante: comment (pas à pas) installer BackTrack 3 sur mon Macbook, afin qu'il cohabite avec OsX 10.5 et Windows XP (Bootcamp) ?

Ou bien: comment faire pour l'utiliser avec (par exemple) Parallels Desktop?

J'ai déjà lu quelques Howto sur le sujet, mais ils n'étaient pas précis, et j'ai peur de perdre toutes mes données en partitionnant mon disque...

Donc, si quelqu'un a déjà procédé à une telle installation, ce serait super d'en faire profiter les novices comme moi


----------



## junkie01 (16 Juin 2008)

Bon, en continuant mes recherches, je pense avoir trouvé réponse à ma question.

J'envisage donc je procéder en suivant ce tuto : Garrett&#8217;s Stuff  For BackTrack 3 Beta

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui connait bien les commandes linux peut m'assurer qu'en suivant à la lettre les étapes qui y sont décrites je ne risque pas de formater ma partition OsX ou XP ?!

Merci d'avance !


----------



## junkie01 (19 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien avancé depuis la dernière fois. 

Tout d'abord, j'ai réussi à utiliser Backtrack avec VMware, mais je préfère vraiment en "réel", et donc pas émulé.

Du coup, je me suis tourné vers Ubuntu qui me semblait plus simple à installer en triple boot; c'est effectivement le cas puisqu'il a suffit de créer une nouvelle partition pour Linux, installer rEfit, booter sur le CD de Linux et l'installer pour que ça fonctionne!

Cependant, je n'arrivais pas à faire fonctionner le Wifi de mon Macbook Core2Duo (première génération), donc je l'ai désinstallé.

J'aimerai vraiment installer BackTrack 3 sur cette partition vide, mais c'est plus complexe... 

Voilà comment je pense procéder, qu'en pensez vous ??

- booter sur le cd live
- startx--> BackTrack Installer
- Install BackTrack to: /dev/sda3
- Write MBR (lilo.mbr) to: /dev/sda3 
- Installation method: Real
- décocher Restore Original MBR after lilo
- redémarrer, alt--> refit --> linux.

Est-ce que ça devrait fonctionner comme ça ?


----------



## Einbert (9 Juillet 2008)

Par simple curiosité... Tu as bien lu de quelle genre de distrib il s'agit avec BT3? Ce n'est pas vraiment fait pour être utilisé comme environnement de travail de tous les jours; si c'est une distrib Linux desktop que tu cherches, je te conseille plutôt de regarder du côté de Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian ou OpenSuse. Si tu veux par contre effectuer activement du PenTest, rien à redire; si c'est juste pour cracker la clé WEP du voisin, pas besoin d'installer BT  .

Pour ta procédure d'installation, elle me paraît correcte, pour autant que tu possèdes une partition /dev/sda3. J'ai également l'impression qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas modifier le MBR, et LILO me paraît bien vieux. Il me semble que rEFIT devrait pouvoir détecter ta nouvelle partition Linux.


----------

